

A Philosopher Walks into a Coffee Shop - sanxiyn
http://slatestarcodex.com/2015/01/25/a-philosopher-walks-into-a-coffee-shop/

======
JohnHammersley
This is a great collection! I'm having to look up a fair few of the
references, and my current favorite is one of the simple ones:

Rene Descartes goes up to the counter. “I’ll have a scone,” he says. “Would
you like juice with that?” asks the barista. “I think not,” says Descartes,
and he ceases to exist.

